# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  شرح مفصل للاشتراك فى شركه TOS و الاستفادة من خدماتها  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## وليد الحلو

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته   اخوانى الاعزاء  اولا احب اشكر Hadi75m لانه اللى دلنى على هذه الشركه   و ان شاء الله هبدأ شرح كل ما اعرفه عنها و اتمنى مساعده أخى هادى فى هذا الموضوع فخبرته اكثر منى بكثير   و ان شاء الله معاكم دائما بالشروحات المفصله عشان ميبقاش لحد حجه فى متابعه الاسهم  :Boxing:   الخدمات اللى هتحصل عليها من الشركه و أسمها Think Or Swim: 1- حساب ديمو زى الفوركس بالضبط فيه 100 الف دولار و مفتوح مش محدد المده زى الفوركس. 2- خدمه شارتنج قوية جدا. 3- فيها اسهم و اوبشنز و فوركس و كل ما تتخليه . 4- متابعه تقارير قناه cnbc من البرنامج مباشرة. 5- المزيد من الخدمات اللى سوف نشرحها فالبرنامج مميز .   :: اولا نبدأ بالتسجيل ::   اضغط على الرابط و تابع الشرح  thinkorswim            أذهب الان الى ايميلك                                 انتهى التسجيل بحمد الله  المفروض انت الان معاك يوزر نيم و باسوورد و نزلت البرنامج   نبدأ الان الخطوة الثانية وهى تنصيب البرنامج   تابع.........

----------


## وليد الحلو

:: الان مع تنصيب البرنامج ::  افتح البرنامج و اتبع معى الخطوات              كده التنصيب خلص بقى عليا ادخلك فى البرنامج و اوريك مكان الشارت عشان تبدأ تحلل براحتك و تبدأ تستفيد من اول خدمه للشركه :015:   و ان شاء الله نشرح الشارتنج بتاعه قريبا  :Hands:               هذا ما لدينا اليوم  :Regular Smile:  محدش ليه حجه دلوقتى ان مفيش شارتات مجانيه للاسهم  :Angry Smile:  معاك دلوقت خدمه تشارتنج محترمه جدا و مجانيه كمان  :18:   ورونا الهمه يا رجاله و ان شاء الله نكمل شرح هذا البرنامج بكل امكانياته قريبا    ودى و تقديرى

----------


## hadi75m

جدو وليد  حقيقى شرح ولا اروع وان شاء الله اشارك معك فى الشرح ياغالى  اوعى تكون دى القنبله التى تكلم عنها اخونا / عياد  يازعيم عاوز قنبله نوويه مش قنبله تقليديه  تحياتى ومودتى بقول هو انت خاصمت الياهو سمعت كده

----------


## المغامرة

الف شكر اخو وليد...........اوفيت وكفيت 
ونتظر المزيد  ...............من البرنامج وشرحة

----------


## Red Hat

ماشاء الله عليك اخي وليد متميز دائما 
شكرا لك

----------


## Lion

شكرا ياغالي على الشرح ..  :Asvc:

----------


## امجد محمد

تسلم ايدك يا حاج وليد  والاحلى من كدة انها جاية من طرف ابو فريد   يعنى حاجه حلوة ...  جايبها الحلو ..... من طرف الحلو  ايه الحلويات دى  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   ربنا يكرمك يا باشمهندس وليد و كل سنه و انت طيب

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

ليس بجديد  متألق ومتميز كما عهدناك   يعطيك ألف عافية ومنتظرين جديدك    :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

مبدع دائما ياجدو وليد  :015:   تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

----------


## عياد

> جدو وليد   حقيقى شرح ولا اروع وان شاء الله اشارك معك فى الشرح ياغالى  اوعى تكون دى القنبله التى تكلم عنها اخونا / عياد  يازعيم عاوز قنبله نوويه مش قنبله تقليديه  تحياتى ومودتى  بقول هو انت خاصمت الياهو سمعت كده

 ديه قنبلة مولتوف صغيرة من قنابل وليد لسه القادم أحلى مش كده ياوليد  ، بس وليد طلب الاستعانة بصديقه الدينامو ( كمايحلو له ان يسميه ) الاستاذ الحلو ( كما يحلول لأمجد أن يصفه ) محمود فريد  :AA:  . على فكرة وليد مش مخاصم الياهو بس بقى بعد الموضوع الكبير ده بالطلب ابعت ملف وصورتين وقدم وانت وحظك بقى   :18:

----------


## وليد الحلو

> ماشاء الله عليك اخي وليد متميز دائما 
> شكرا لك

 تسلم اخى راجا و منتظرين تفاعلك   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> الف شكر اخو وليد...........اوفيت وكفيت 
> ونتظر المزيد ...............من البرنامج وشرحة

   تسلم حبيبى قلبى و منتظرين تطبيقاتك  :Eh S(7):   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> مبدع دائما ياجدو وليد    تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

 تسلم يا مشرفنا الهمام و ان شاء الله الجاى احسن   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> ليس بجديد  متألق ومتميز كما عهدناك   يعطيك ألف عافية ومنتظرين جديدك

  بعض ما عندكم يا عباس باشا  و الله وحشتنا مشاركاتك و مواضيعك  يا بخت اللى واخدك منا  :Eh S(7):   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> تسلم ايدك يا حاج وليد  والاحلى من كدة انها جاية من طرف ابو فريد   يعنى حاجه حلوة ... جايبها الحلو ..... من طرف الحلو  ايه الحلويات دى   ربنا يكرمك يا باشمهندس وليد و كل سنه و انت طيب

 أمجد حبيب قلبى كل سنه وانت طيب منتدى الاسهم كده نور و احلو على الاخر ... منتظرين تفاعلك و مشاركاتك و اعتبرنى اول المتابعين ليك  :Eh S(7):    ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> جدو وليد   حقيقى شرح ولا اروع وان شاء الله اشارك معك فى الشرح ياغالى  اوعى تكون دى القنبله التى تكلم عنها اخونا / عياد  يازعيم عاوز قنبله نوويه مش قنبله تقليديه  تحياتى ومودتى  بقول هو انت خاصمت الياهو سمعت كده

 المعلم هادى خبير الفراشات يا مرحبا يا مرحبا  دى يا باشا فضله خيرك قنبله محلية الصنع كده على قد الحال  اما النووى ده عند عياد و منظرينه  :AA:   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> شكرا ياغالي على الشرح ..

 ليون الغالى كل سنه و انت طيب  مرورك لعى مواضيعى شرف كبير لى   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

الف الف الف شكر يا وليد ...  
انا بقالي 5 شهور عاوز اجرب الاسهم الامريكية و مكنتش لاقي شارت مجاني... و مش لاقي حسابات ديمو 
بس يا ترى هل هيدوم البرنامج؟؟ ولا هيعملوه بفلوس بعد فترة؟

----------


## عياد

> الف الف الف شكر يا وليد ...   انا بقالي 5 شهور عاوز اجرب الاسهم الامريكية و مكنتش لاقي شارت مجاني... و مش لاقي حسابات ديمو  بس يا ترى هل هيدوم البرنامج؟؟ ولا هيعملوه بفلوس بعد فترة؟

 اهلا بيك يااستاذي   اهلا بيك في الاسهم الأمريكية وخلاص مبقاش فيه اي اعذار عاوزين توصيات  :Good:   تقبل تحياتي   وكل عام وانت بخير   عياد

----------


## المايسترو

مشكور أخي وليد.
مواضيعك كلها حلوة
تقبل ودي
اخوك محمد
المايسترو

----------


## ستااار

بروووافو عليك ..... ياحلوووو  جهد رائع  تستاهل عليه الشكر،،  ،،،

----------


## وليد الحلو

> الف الف الف شكر يا وليد ...   انا بقالي 5 شهور عاوز اجرب الاسهم الامريكية و مكنتش لاقي شارت مجاني... و مش لاقي حسابات ديمو  بس يا ترى هل هيدوم البرنامج؟؟ ولا هيعملوه بفلوس بعد فترة؟

 حبيبى جيتار  :Eh S(7):  الحساب مجانى و انا بستخدمه من اكثر من شهر  زى ما قلت لك حساب ديمو و خدمه تشارتنج مفتوحه   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> مشكور أخي وليد.
> مواضيعك كلها حلوة
> تقبل ودي
> اخوك محمد
> المايسترو

 يا هلا بالمايسترو  حيا الله اهل المغرب العربى  :015:   تسلم على مرورك حبيبى   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> بروووافو عليك ..... ياحلوووو  جهد رائع تستاهل عليه الشكر،،  ،،،

 تسلم على مرورك حبيبى ستاار  :Eh S(7):   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## mansss

جزاك الله خير ياستاذ وليد ولا اروع بالنسبة للموافقات الكثيره في التسجيل  :Big Grin:  الواحد يخاف يجرجروه 
من لغاليغه لو فلس  :EEK!:  ههههههه 
صراحه شرح حلو جاي من احلى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> جزاك الله خير ياستاذ وليد ولا اروع بالنسبة للموافقات الكثيره في التسجيل  الواحد يخاف يجرجروه 
> من لغاليغه لو فلس  ههههههه 
> صراحه شرح حلو جاي من احلى

  طبعا ياعمى  تمضى على 100 ورقه و تبصم على 100 حاجة  عشان يحطوا ايديهم على كل لغاليغك ... فى الاخر هتلاقيها استمترة بيع بنى ادم لـ شركه و تلاقيهم مالكين لك  :Big Grin:   شكرا على مرورك حبيبى    ودى و تقديرى

----------


## hadi75m

> حبيبى جيتار    الحساب مجانى و انا بستخدمه من اكثر من شهر  زى ما قلت لك حساب ديمو و خدمه تشارتنج مفتوحه    ودى و تقديرى

 ونسيت تقول انه مفتوح الى مالانهايه ياغالى  تحياتى ومودتى        

> اهلا بيك يااستاذي     اهلا بيك في الاسهم الأمريكية وخلاص مبقاش فيه اي اعذار عاوزين توصيات   تقبل تحياتي   وكل عام وانت بخير    عياد

 ما شاء الله استاذ عياد عمال يخطف ويغرى متداولى الفوركس بعقود على بياض  ان عاوز تعديل عقدى الاهلى بيفاوضنى  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## عياد

> ما شاء الله استاذ عياد عمال يخطف ويغرى متداولى الفوركس بعقود على بياض  ان عاوز تعديل عقدى الاهلى بيفاوضنى   تحياتى ومودتى

   انا موافق  انت تدفع تحليلات أكتر واحنا نتابع أكتر وأكتر  :Wink Smile:   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## Red Hat

أذا سمحتم شباب ياريت ولو شرح بسيط 
يعني بخصوص شراء والبيع والاهداف والوقف 
يعني فتح معي شارت وعرض الاسهم تمام وشخبطنا عليه  :Asvc:  
ولكن شراء موجود بالزر الايمن ولكن لا اعرف كل تفاصيل 
<<< ضعيف انكليزي  :Inlove:  
شكرا لكم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## وليد الحلو

> أذا سمحتم شباب ياريت ولو شرح بسيط 
> يعني بخصوص شراء والبيع والاهداف والوقف 
> يعني فتح معي شارت وعرض الاسهم تمام وشخبطنا عليه  
> ولكن شراء موجود بالزر الايمن ولكن لا اعرف كل تفاصيل 
> <<< ضعيف انكليزي  
> شكرا لكم

  و الله يا أخى لم اجرب البيع و الشراء بعد و لكن هحاول افهمها   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## Red Hat

> و الله يا أخى لم اجرب البيع و الشراء بعد و لكن هحاول افهمها    ودى و تقديرى

 شكرا على سرعه رد اخوي 
بارك الله بك 
ونحن في الانتظار  :012:  
شكرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## hadi75m

ان شاء الله ساكمل ما بدئه اخونا الغالى وليد  حيث سنشرح البرنامج من الداخل ان شاء الله وبالصور عل وعسى ان يستفيد منه الاخوه هنا  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> ان شاء الله ساكمل ما بدئه اخونا الغالى وليد   حيث سنشرح البرنامج من الداخل ان شاء الله وبالصور عل وعسى ان يستفيد منه الاخوه هنا   تحياتى ومودتى

  ايوة كده الله ينور عليك  :015:    ودى و تقديرى

----------


## عياد

> ايوة كده الله ينور عليك      ودى و تقديرى

   ابعد ياوليد متقفش قدام التوربيني  :Boxing:   تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق اخي الغالي محمود ويارب سنة 2008 تكون سنة خير عليك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## hadi75m

> ايوة كده الله ينور عليك     ودى و تقديرى

   

> ابعد ياوليد متقفش قدام التوربيني     تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق اخي الغالي محمود ويارب سنة 2008 تكون سنة خير عليك

    شكلى كده سوف اطلب استغناء من الفوركس للاحتراف فى قسم الاسهم  ممكن تقدموا طلب بطاقتى الدوليه من الحاج سمير صيام وتتفاوضوا معاه على مقابل الاستغناء وبالنسبه لعقدى مش ها فاصل  بس عاوزه زى جدو وليد  وكمان شرط فى اى وقت لو جالى عقد فى الاوبشن ممكن تعطونى الاستغناء  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## سكاب

يعطيك العافيه اخي وليد الحلو 
والبرنامج حلو ياحلو
الله يحلي ايامك على طول انت والجميع

----------


## وليد الحلو

> يعطيك العافيه اخي وليد الحلو 
> والبرنامج حلو ياحلو
> الله يحلي ايامك على طول انت والجميع

 بالتوفيق يا اخى سكاب  و جزاك الله خيرا على المرور و الكلامات العطره   و منتظرين تفاعلك    ودى و تقديرى

----------


## أبو العربي

رائع   :Asvc:   يعطيك العافية حبيبي

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
ما المشكله بالتسجيل يا اخوان سجلت مرتين ولم استلم اي رساله على بريدي
واليوم حاولت التسجيل وظهرت لي هذه الرساله  
اسعفونا الله يحفظكم

----------


## sgr

عندما فتخت الموقع لم اجد الا كلمة هوم ولم اجد اوبن اكونت ولم تضهر صورة سي بي ان
هل هناك مشكلة بالموقع يالبيت رابط جديد

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم 
> ما المشكله بالتسجيل يا اخوان سجلت مرتين ولم استلم اي رساله على بريدي
> واليوم حاولت التسجيل وظهرت لي هذه الرساله  
> اسعفونا الله يحفظكم

 أهلا بك أخي العزيز  حسب الصورة التي أرفقتها أنت مطلوب اختيار هل انت مقيم ام غير مقيم بالولايات المتحدة قم باختيار الاختيار الاخير ثم اكمل التسجيل   تقبل خالص تحياتي   عيـــاد

----------


## sgr

ياشباب مساعدة اذا سمحتم
عندما افتح الرابط الذي وضعه الاخ وليد لا يضهر اوبن اكونت
كما في الصوره
الحل اذا تكرمتم

----------


## عياد

> ياشباب مساعدة اذا سمحتم
> عندما افتح الرابط الذي وضعه الاخ وليد لا يضهر اوبن اكونت
> كما في الصوره
> الحل اذا تكرمتم

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم   اعتقد المشكلة التي لديك في متصفح الانترنت    جرب تفتح الصفحة من جهاز ثاني    انا الموقع شغال معايا تمام  تقبل خالص تحياتي  عيــــاد

----------


## وليد الحلو

> ياشباب مساعدة اذا سمحتم
> عندما افتح الرابط الذي وضعه الاخ وليد لا يضهر اوبن اكونت
> كما في الصوره
> الحل اذا تكرمتم

 كده واضح ان المشكله ان الموقع فلاش و انت معندكش فلاش بلاير  تفضل   http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoi  d=BONRN  لتحميل و تنصيب الفلاش بلاير و الموقع هيشتغل تمام   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## سكاب

السلام عليكم 
جميالك مغرقتنا حبيبي وليد 
انا شاكر لك  :Eh S(7): 
ابشرك اشتغل البرنامج والظاهر كانت مشكله التسجيل من عندهم
وفتحنا الشارت وياعيني على الشارت 
شارت 7 نجوم  :Big Grin:  ولا الميريديان 
بس وانا ابحث عن قائمه الفوركس ماوجتها مش لاقي الا الاندكسات والفيشر......... الخ
هو البرنامج في شارت للفوركس يارجاله :013:

----------


## YamedoA

مشكور ياوليد باشا

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

أخي وليد  دائما مبدع  لك منا كل التقدير وخالص المودة ,,,,, وصادق الدعاء.  همسة : مبدع في شرحك وأسلوبك دائما (استمر وفقك الله)

----------


## YamedoA

ياجماعه هوا البرنامج دا مفيش شرح له واذا كان مفيش انا مستعد اعمل له شرح مصور بالكامل بس حد يعلمنى اياه على الماسنجر وانا وعد هاعمل له شرح تفصيلى مصور لأنه واضح انه فيه تفاصيل كثير

----------


## عبد المهيمن

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي وليد على اشرح 
سؤال لو تكرمت
في سلع على البرنامج؟؟؟
مو شايف انها موجودة

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم
> شكرا اخي وليد على اشرح 
> سؤال لو تكرمت
> في سلع على البرنامج؟؟؟
> مو شايف انها موجودة

 أهلا أخي عبدالمهيمن   معذرة للتأخير فوليد على سفر وقد اتصلت به هاتفيا  وأكد لي ان البرنامج بالفعل ليس فيه سلع   على فكرة برنامج موني رين ( هنا ) هو ميتا تريدر وفيه كل مايخطر على بالك يمكنك ايضا الاستفادة منه  تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري  محبك عيـاد

----------


## inzaghi18

برنامج  جيد  ..  وان شاء لله  نستفيد  منه

----------


## القلزم

شي حلوا وشرح بالصور اكثر من رايع  
بس كيف مصداقية الشركه وكيف تعاملها وكم فرق السبرد عندهم وهل يوجد لديهم حساب اسلامي

----------


## عياد

> شي حلوا وشرح بالصور اكثر من رايع  
> بس كيف مصداقية الشركه وكيف تعاملها وكم فرق السبرد عندهم وهل يوجد لديهم حساب اسلامي

 اهلا بيك اخي القلزم   الشركة على مااتذكر انها مسجلة في الولايات المتحدة وليس لديهم حسابات اسلامية   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## uncle pooh

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## ayseaf

any one have training for options

----------


## عياد

> any one have training for options

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم   أعتقد الشباب كلهم يستخدمونه في التحليل والأسعار بس ماسمعت أحد جربه لايف   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## اشرف الرنسيسى

شكرا على هذا العرض المفصل والشرح استاذ وليد

----------


## azizmr

بارك الله فيك ياخ *وليد 
برنامج خرافي بالرغم من صعوبته*

----------


## وليد الحلو

> بارك الله فيك ياخ *وليد 
> برنامج خرافي بالرغم من صعوبته*

 أهلا بك أخي azizmr
فعلًا البرنامج مميز وجميل وثقيل الصراحة فيه حاجات كتير  
جزاك الله خيرًا 
ودي وتقديري

----------


## بن سليمان

كلام جميل جدا .. كده الواحد يفكر يشتغل بالأسهم والأوبشن  :Regular Smile:   
شكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## عياد

> كلام جميل جدا .. كده الواحد يفكر يشتغل بالأسهم والأوبشن   
> شكرا لكم جميعا

   ياهلا بن سليمان   كيف حالك ان شاء الله تكون بخير ، طولت الغيبة  :Eh S(7):  . منتظرين ابداعاتك  في الأسهم والأوبشن   خالص تحياتي لك

----------


## بن سليمان

> ياهلا بن سليمان   كيف حالك ان شاء الله تكون بخير ، طولت الغيبة  . منتظرين ابداعاتك  في الأسهم والأوبشن   خالص تحياتي لك

 يا هلا بأستاذنا الكبير ... إن شاء الله نتواصل أكثر بإذن الله  
يشرفني ردك على مشاركتي واتمنى نلتقي على خير دائما  :Eh S(7):

----------


## trix

استاذ وليد
الصفحة الثانيه اللي فيها الاختيارات الثلاث ماطلعتش معايه 
شكرا

----------


## ayseaf

any one have idea to get think or swim live data without desposit any money with the company

----------


## Pips Hunter

اشكرك على الشرح اخى الكريم ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

----------


## sharekh

مشكور عالموضوع 
بس بغيت أعرف .. هل الشركة تاخذ رسوم نسبة ربوية أم فقط عمولة نفس الشركات التي تقدم خدمة في التداول بالفوركس فقط عمولة على أي صفقة ( اسلامية )  ؟؟

----------


## الخبير الفدرالي

عملت كل الحلول التي اعرف فلا استطيع ان انجح
Please leave street address state blank 
احد يعطينا الحل مع هذا

----------


## الخبير الفدرالي

اريد اجابه لكي اتخطاء هذا المرحله

----------

